# Kennel Club Registration



## eva735 (Jan 2, 2009)

I bought a vizsla bitch back in May 08 and still have not recieved her Kennel Club reg and she is nearly ten months, I have called the breeder a number of times but she always says she will get back to me! I have a written agreement that I would recieve Kc Reg. I have phone Kennel club and they haven't got a record of a litter at that time but they have records of previous litters! Any advice one what to do? Many thanks, Eva


----------



## Vlicked (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow...I can't believe papers didn't hand off when you got your pup. Any responsible breeder should have included them when you picked up your pup and explained how to register. Your breeder can even do all this on-line now! Are you saying there's record of previous litters from the same breeder and pair of dogs? Or different dogs? At least if it's the same dogs, you've got a chance you're going to get papers (meaning the parents are at least registered)! If the parents aren't registered with the AKC (which you should be able to find out if you have their registered names) then you will not be able to get your pup registered.

I assume you're interested in showing/breeding/agility or maybe it wouldn't be as big of an issue..? Not to say I wouldn't be upset if I were promised papers! I would see if AKC has any recourse against the breeder...doubtful, but at least see how they might be able to help you with your options. I would also be straight forward with your breeder and ask why she didn't give you papers at hand-off and why she hasn't yet since it's pretty easy to register...suggest she do it on-line! That's ridiculous she hasn't and sounds like she's giving you the run around.

Wish I actually had helpful advice, but good luck!


----------



## eva735 (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks very much for your advice, I didnt realise when I posted this you are an American site, I'm in the UK. But I doubt our Kennel Clubs are much different, although I dont think they can do it on-line yet, I'm sure it will come to the UK soon enough! 
Both parents are registered and they have had registered litters before so it just doesn't make sense to me why she wouldnt reg these. When I have spoken to people regarding the matter they say it is very rare not to get papers on collection of a puppy. I have spoken to Kennel club and they haven't been much help, but they did say it only takes a week to register them! 
I have written to the breeder threatening to call trading standards so I'm hoping that will get her to contract me! 
When I bought her I told the breeeder I was interested in doing agility with her and was considering breeding at a later date. I am still really keen on doing Agility so will be gutted is I dont get these papers. 
Anyway, many thanks for the reply.
Eva


----------



## Vlicked (Jun 19, 2008)

Oh...right. Didn't know you were in UK...there are a couple folks on here that are so maybe they'll see this.

At least the sire and dam are registered so that's a good sign!

Sorry I can't be of more help but I wish you luck! And have fun with agility!


----------



## Moreteyne (Jan 8, 2009)

I would hazard a guess to say that there were no papers because either the litters parents have none or they are mating the bitch too much and the kennel club will no longer register their pups. Another cause could be that the parents have endoresemts on their pedigree that says that they cannot breed from them. Hence the pups cannot be registered. 
Either way unless the breeder is prepared to sort this out you have no leg to stand on unless you go down the road of litigation. If you choose to take this stance then you will need something signed by your breeder that shows that they were selling you a UK KC registered pup, or something that shows you were duped into believing they would registered. It is not an offence to sell unregistered pups.

Sounds like a right old mess. This is why the UK KC have introduced Accredited Breeders status to good breeders.


----------

